# EoM gets some love over on RPGnet



## Psion (Aug 26, 2005)

Just thought you'd like to know:

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=213253


----------



## Archus (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm preaching as best I can as rstehwien.

Makes me want to pick back up my d20 spell conversion efforts (I was still in the spells starting with "a").  If only I could convince someone to run, or had the time myself.  I'd like to use EoMR with True20 or BESM d20.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool. Unfortunately for some reason I can't post at RPG.net. I can log in, but it won't let me post. But if someone wants to let them know that I'm open to answer questions here, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 26, 2005)

I've got plans for EOM, and if people want to discuss what they'd be interested in buying, I'll certainly listen. But I've been busy the past two weeks with Gen Con, the ENnies, and now helping friends move. It's a full time of my life, but I want to get more work done.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm still _very_ interested in the Modern EoM book you were doing


----------



## Verequus (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm wondering, if the back-conversion of Mythic Earth to D&D will be standard after the next revision. It sounds both interesting and as a lot of work.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 27, 2005)

Mythic Earth will be compatible with D&D and D20 Modern, though I do intend to continue to put out traditional EOM products. Mythic Earth is sort of the rules-light approach to Elements of Magic.


----------



## genshou (Aug 29, 2005)

Archus said:
			
		

> I'm preaching as best I can as rstehwien.
> 
> Makes me want to pick back up my d20 spell conversion efforts (I was still in the spells starting with "a").  If only I could convince someone to run, or had the time myself.  I'd like to use EoMR with True20 or BESM d20.



So you're stuck in "a" too, huh?  Too bad.  Otherwise we could've "shared our spellbooks..."


----------

